

Ask HN: How do I find projects to contribute to on github -- as a Junior dev - mmanfrin

I am not skilled enough to identify where mature projects need work -- but I know there must be smaller projects out there that could use even a junior-dev&#x27;s level of expertise. How do I find such projects?
======
jakejake
What languages do you like to work with?

One related thing I can suggest is to contact the author first and see if
they're interested in help. Because a lot of projects admins are non-
responsive to pull requests. Perhaps because they're just busy, they don't
really put much time into the project or any other reason. It's kinda
frustrating to submit a contribution to a project and then get zero response
to your pull request.

If you contact them first and they don't even response - that's probably a
good tip that they won't respond to your pull request either.

------
zachlatta
Send me an email at zchlatta (at) gmail.com with a bit more information about
yourself and what technologies you work with. I'm working on a few open source
projects that could use another developer on them.

------
WasimBhai
If you are skilled in C++, then I will strongly recommend Opus, and Daala, the
open source codecs backed up Mozilla. I have just started contributing and the
engineers respond on irc channel rather very well.

